# New clomid chick



## welcome (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Im new to this site.
On my second cycle of clomid after ttc for 18 months,has anyone used an expectorant to try and help with ewcm, sorry if tmi but when you are trying for so long it just becomes second nature to divulge your personal info to just about anyone, great way for overcoming shyness though


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, I have...not sure if I'm allowed to say what I've used though..well, I take the pill Mucinex. It's basically robitussin. I don't know if it helps or not....you just have to make sure that the product is guiaffesin only.
Take Care


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya and welcome to FF.

I cannot help you with your question as I don't know but I just wanted to wish you all the luck!!

            

Emma xx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to the Clomid Board!

I can't help with your query (sorry!  ) but just wanted to say hello!

Karen x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome 
you might find the info on here helpful 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi  just wanted to say welcome to the clomid board and good luck... apparently tixylix the cough medecine for children is good but only get the one with guafanesin, make sure there is no decongestant in it because that can dry everything up 

Sarah


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Welcome and welcome!  

I've used Robitussin before but it didn't really make a difference for me. Don't let it put you off though, everyone is different and it's worth a try. I found evening primrose up to ov really helped.

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I used the kiddies one as it doesn't have other rubbish in it and it seemed to be a bit helpful ..pre-seed is great stuff but a bit dearer.. Good Luck hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi 

and a big fat WELCOME to the clomid board, Im sure you will find it a great support and anything your not sure about just ask, cause someone is bound to know.

Mrs Hopeful xxxxxx


----------



## welcome (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks for your replies,I appreciate them.
Think I will try the kiddies Tixylix as I am sure there will be no 'nasties' lurking in that also will try Evening Primrose Oil as that is quite natural too.

Thanks again


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Welcome 

Great to see you on the clomid board, everyone here is fab and the support is top notch.... in fact i'm currently waiting to start IUI but the girls here have been so lovely i just don't want to leave    

Good luck with the Tixylix 

Sam xx


----------



## welcome (Jan 17, 2006)

We are thinking of going down the IUI route ourselves, will see if can improve ewcm in next couple of cycles if not will be doing the same as you. Good Luck.xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

hiya
I started using Tixylix when my robitussin ran out. On my second cycle now. 
Good luck hun x
Sukie


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome  

What's all this about cough medicine? I'm a bit    I think!! I've never heard of drinking it 2 improve cm, There is a lot i don't know me thinks!!! Got pre-seed, is that enough or do i need 2 try this medicine malarky? HEEEELLLLPPPP!!!  

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Hi Welcome
> you might find the info on here helpful
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0


Lily, try this link - it should be helpful.

Rosie. xxx


----------

